# Heres a tip: Red marks from Acne.



## Jesskaa (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm a teenager with LOADS of acne. I have a lot of red marks from my acne. I was talking to a lady one day, and she told me she used to use neosporin, to get help make the marks fade away. So I thought it was a worth a shot. I've been using it for about two weeks. Its less red, then it used to be and Its also helping my white heads go away. I have dry skin, and I use clean and clear products. I have a derm appointment on Dec.6 so I'm not sure how long I'll be using what I'm working with now.

But I thought you all might find this intresting.


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 18, 2006)

It is interesting... technically neosporin is used to help minimize the scars, so it could work. Thanks for sharing!

btw, are the red marks from your acne scars recent ones or older? I have some red marks around my nose that's been around for ages, and wonder if it would work?


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 18, 2006)

Most of mine, are older. Some are quite new. Its working for both.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 18, 2006)

Maybe I will give this another shot, didnt do much last time. And when you say you have loads how much is that to you. I hope im not sounding to ignorant here :S but I know some girls say that and then show a pic and they got like 3 little zits....


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd kill to have only 3 pimples.

I'll show you a photo. Theres no photoshopping and its all natural light, I just got out of the shower so my face is redder than usal, but you can see most of my acne. And this was before I started using neosporin.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow you are killer pretty!! Ya I got that too, I went on accutane so its better but still my face is far from clear... I use alot of stuff and makeup covers for the most part.

But dont worry your really beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... Its frusterating i know, but hopefully the Neosporin works for you. I know a girl on this old site I went on had success with Neosporin.


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 19, 2006)

Thank you. I've done some research on accutane, it seemed to work for a lot of people.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 19, 2006)

Yup it does, its good stuff and worked for me. But I took it like 3 times and I dunno my acne is just so damn agressive and keeps coming back and I cant do it a 4th time. The side effects get worse every time and there is no way my body could hold up on a 4th treatment...


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, I've heard the side affects are pretty bad.. Chapped lips,red patches on your face, and I think I read that some people get tired easily. I don't think I'd ever be able to handle the side affects.


----------



## Solimar (Nov 19, 2006)

Apple cider vinegar works well too.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes, I got a really bad back from it. I cant lift heavy anymore at the gym because sometimes it hurts so bad.... Lots get bad eyes too, their eyes get dried out and their vision goes fuzzy. I also got bad headaches from it. If you take a light dose like 20 mg its not so bad im sure, but then you have to stay on it alot longer. Its not so much that I cant take the side effects while being on it, but still its been over a year since I have taken my last treatment and I still have dry lips, and bad back.. they last so long.

Also Sincerely Me I heard that works too as a good mask. I heard people leave it on for 10 mins or so. I should give that a try.


----------



## han (Nov 19, 2006)

you guys need to talk to some old ladys grandmas they have the best remedy's i was in the drug store with my friend once and she was looking for something cause she breaks out and there was this little old lady next to us that pointed out this soap for her face thats been around forever i forget the name came in a green box but it work for her it cleared everything but since i dont know the name im no help sorry it was for acne though


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 19, 2006)

That sucks. I'm going to the derm soon and I hope they give me something good. They usally put me on Minocycline, and other things that end in 'cycline'. So I switched to a new Derm. I'd like to get put on accutane, but I think I'm to young for it.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 19, 2006)

Haha ya I hear ya my grandma always has a million things for me to try but then they are all out because it was way back in the day haha. They are discontinued now. Maybe I should walk up to random old ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

Hmmm I dont think there is an age factor.. I know a guy thats on it right now and hes only 16. How old are you?


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm only 13, Going to be 14 in February.

I'm told I look/act older though.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 19, 2006)

wow!!! Could have fooled me haha you look way older then 13.. holy crap. Yes you might be a little to young to take it, but I think they give low doses to 15 year olds. So if you are almost 14 then wait another year and you will be able to get it.


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 19, 2006)

I get told that quite often, haha. Yea, i'll have to wait it out.


----------



## Solimar (Nov 19, 2006)

no no no, don't wash it off! It's ridiculous! keep it on. I promise I will not **** you over.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 19, 2006)

How do you keep this stuff on??? Wouldnt it be all goopy and like yucky... Even if you put it on before bed, wouldnt it get all over your bed sheets and stuff? Plus I still have active acne, would this effect it at all or no?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 19, 2006)

Neosporin for acne scars? Going to have to try that when I get a break out or two.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jewele (Nov 19, 2006)

I have tried neosporing a few times myself, and for me it works sometimes and sometimes it doesn't.:kopfkratz: If it is dry then this works well, it makes the coverup look a little bit better. I've heard that Nature's Cure helps a lot of people with acne. It's really cheap at drugstores, you might give it a whirl!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 19, 2006)

I've tried Natures Cure, for quite awhile. Never worked.

Thanks for the advice though :]]


----------



## LVA (Nov 19, 2006)

I use Neosporin too (when i can't stand it and "accidently" pop a pimple lol)


----------



## posterofagirl (Nov 19, 2006)

Hmm I'll have to give this is a try next time I break out, thanks for the tip


----------



## petalsoft (Nov 20, 2006)

I like using aloe vera gel for scars... slow, but it works! And when you use neosporin, is it the cream version or ointment?


----------

